
IETF: Terminology, Power and Oppressive Language - cbzehner
https://tools.ietf.org/id/draft-knodel-terminology-00.html
======
cbzehner
tl;dr

Suggested alternatives to the terminology master-slave:

Primary-secondary, Leader-follower, Active-standby, Primary-replica, Writer-
reader, Coordinator-worker, Parent-helper

Suggested alternatives to the terminology whitelist-blacklist:

Blocklist-allowlist, Block-permit

